# best car shampoo?



## halam

hi 
after recently detailing my car i try to wash my car every week:car: but i am running low on my el cheapo car shampoo, i was wondeing what is the best but also the cheapest car shampoo that is ph neutral, as i dont want to degrade the wax. i dont mind buying in bulk if that helps 
:driver:
thanks


----------



## Trip tdi

Try autoglym bodywork shampoo conditioner.

Or i have turtlewax bigorange, from b and q, 5 pounds for 5 litres, does a good job for the price, plus wax safe, it contains no wax this shampoo.


----------



## steve D

Your'll no doubt get a lot of different answers for this with what people like, as with most things personal preference comes into it. Not tried their range of shampoo's, but dodo juice BTBM has a good following as does the rest of the range. I'm using maxi suds II and I'm impressed, a small amount goes a long way, it's wax safe and smells so good I'm contemplating washing the bed sheets in it. 
Most companies do small 500ml ranges for anywhere between £7-12 so can always try a couple for £20 odd.


----------



## halam

i was looking for one with a good dilution rate


----------



## DampDog

Bilt Hamber, Auto-Wash is pretty good and has high dilution rate. 5ml to a bucket full if I remember correctly

BH Auto-Wash


----------



## Mean & clean

Turtle wax platinum performance wash is my favourite shampoo.

It's a ph balanced wash only (no wax) shampoo. It's never done any harm to my R222 wax.

It's very slick, it really lubricates and cleans well. Leaves a good finish after drying and smells nice in use.

It comes in 500ml bottles for about £6-7, one cap used per bucket.


----------



## Trip tdi

Try the big orange, its a no lose for the price, on to a winner, wash your car weekly, it will do the job.

Have not tryed the performance wash, might be my next shampoo on the list.

Is it very similar to zy*** autowash by any chance.


----------



## -Kev-

don't worry too much about ratios - they won't strip wax unless it's a very strong mix..
serious performance ultra gloss is a very good shampoo IMO - there isn't a 'best' though


----------



## Ross

BTBM and Sour power take some beating.


----------



## Trip tdi

halam said:


> hi
> after recently detailing my car i try to wash my car every week:car: but i am running low on my el cheapo car shampoo, i was wondeing what is the best but also the cheapest car shampoo that is ph neutral, as i dont want to degrade the wax. i dont mind buying in bulk if that helps
> :driver:
> thanks


What shampoo are you using currently, what factors do you what a shampoo to deliver to yourself....

i can gather ph neutral is a must for yourself


----------



## Alpina-d3

I just buy the meguiars shampoos when they're on the 3 for 2 offer at halfords, can't go wrong.


----------



## halam

to be honest i dont actually remember what shampoo it is because i bought a 5 litre one and the sticker has come off, 

what i want in a shampoo is obviously somthing that can be bought in bulk so it will work out cheap but with a decent ratio, since i wash my car quite regularly i want somthing of good quality


----------



## Trip tdi

Cool, just buy big orange then, i know alot people donlt rave about it on here, but for 5 pounds for 5 litres, with decent rations, you canlt go wrong, does the job for me.

Weekly washing, no problems for this, i'm just thinking its cheap plus its 5 litres, can buy in bulk plus ph neutral.

It contains orange oil, to sum it up its cheap, but does the job.

The balls in your court, so many to choose from on the market, it's unbelievable.


----------



## Damo152003

Hi i posted a similar topic last week and got mixed answers, went to Autobrite last week and they sell a 5l citrus pearl which has a ratio of 400-1 if thats what your after its £27 they seem to rate it there but still havnt brought it my self may be worth a look on there web site!


----------



## Brooklands

Alpina-d3 said:


> I just buy the meguiars shampoos when they're on the 3 for 2 offer at halfords, can't go wrong.


I love the Gold class......lovely smell........

or

AG shampoo is great too!


----------



## SteveyG

I've just started using Glossworkz and am amazed at it's performance at high dilution ratios. A 16oz bottle should last ages, and carwashnwax offer free delivery with the discount code.


----------



## Craigius

Chemical guys GLOSSWORKZ Gloss Enhancing Shampoo works for me.


----------



## JasonH20URF

i use dodo sour power as my regular 

currently using chemical guy glossworks as a trial 

but i always use to find autoglym gave a really deep clean, also the cheapest by a mear mile i payed £12 for 2.5 litres and you only use 20ml per bucket so yea pretty good value for money and if you combine this with aqua wax it looks easily as good as more expensive shampoos for a fraction of the cost.

but like all will say this is my opinion 

Try lots see what you like


----------



## halam

thanks for the comments :thumb:much appreciated 

im looking at big orange for £5 or Autoglym CAR SHAMPOO 5 Litre at £15.50
theres so many to choose from:devil:

i might have to buy a few to try


----------



## great gonzo

Dodo Juice Sour Power, Its the dogs nuts!


----------



## JasonH20URF

halam said:


> thanks for the comments :thumb:much appreciated
> 
> im looking at big orange for £5 or Autoglym CAR SHAMPOO 5 Litre at £15.50
> theres so many to choose from:devil:
> 
> i might have to buy a few to try


I would buy the AG shampoo and conditioner or trade equivilant it has water beading technology and also works like rain x when it rains


----------



## Bratwurst

Got to be Stjarnagloss Tanjerine. About £22 for a gallon - 15ml per bucket!
252 Washes
9p per wash - roughly.


----------



## SteveyG

great gonzo said:


> Dodo Juice Sour Power, Its the dogs nuts!


Dilution ratio isn't great though.


----------



## Ross

I really can't see why most DW member rave about Glossworkz shampoo,I got some and I am hugely dissapointed with so much so I am just using it for washing the alloys. IMO its one of the most over rated products going.


----------



## SteveyG

What's not to like? It stays really slick at high dilution ratios and does a good job of removing dirt.


----------



## Ross

SteveyG said:


> Dilution ratio isn't great though.


500:1 is pretty good and its a top quality shampoo.


----------



## Tips

Britemax CLEAN MAX shampoo will meet all your needs.

- PH Neutral
- LSP Friendly
- Economical - one bottle can provide 30 washes
- Super slick and sudsy
- Rapid sheeting action (gives an ONR gloss like finish)
- Can be used to give your snow foam solution extra bite 
- Smells Lovely

Review 1

Review 2

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ross

SteveyG said:


> What's not to like? It stays really slick at high dilution ratios and does a good job of removing dirt.


Not slick at all,not that good cleaning power in my experience,a very disappointing product considering CG's make some really good shampoo's.


----------



## SteveyG

Must be a bad batch or something because it's the slickest shampoo I've used.


----------



## Ross

Its ruddy awful for me.


----------



## Paddy_R

I've got CG Glossworkz (was sent it by mistake when I ordered the glaze) and Dodo Born to be mild and they are both excellent in their own ways. Use the CG one on my mums Corsa as it never gets polished or waxed and when finished it always look like it has been. Both very slick wil good cleaning properties.


----------



## Mean & clean

Trip tdi said:


> Try the big orange, its a no lose for the price, on to a winner, wash your car weekly, it will do the job.
> 
> Have not tryed the performance wash, might be my next shampoo on the list.
> 
> Is it very similar to zy*** autowash by any chance.


Yes it is very similar to Zymol auto wash except the TW platinum doesn't leave my hands all dry and cracked like the Zymol does.

I would say the TW was like an improved version of the Zymol IMO.


----------



## Trip tdi

Mean & clean said:


> Yes it is very similar to Zymol auto wash except the TW platinum doesn't leave my hands all dry and cracked like the Zymol does.
> 
> I would say the TW was like an improved version of the Zymol IMO.


i think you will surprised, that maybe produced and manufactured at the same factory.

Thats very strange, i know Zymol autowash contains alot of natural extracts, maybe, wearing gloves might help you, but if are happy with the performance range stick with it.

As i said, its one shampoo i have try, but its a shame its only 500ml.


----------



## Trip tdi

halam said:


> thanks for the comments :thumb:much appreciated
> 
> im looking at big orange for £5 or Autoglym CAR SHAMPOO 5 Litre at £15.50
> theres so many to choose from:devil:
> 
> i might have to buy a few to try


I think you will be more than happy with autoglym, does not sud well as other shampoos but thats not a major problem, but it does leave a great glossy finish, like just a waxed look.

People comment me all the time, what do you use, autoglym shampoo at present.

Its magic.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Trip tdi said:


> I think you will be more than happy with autoglym, does not sud well as other shampoos but thats not a major problem, but it does leave a great glossy finish, like just a waxed look.
> 
> People comment me all the time, what do you use, autoglym shampoo at present.
> 
> Its magic.


Totally agree, and readily available from Halfords, Tesco, etc


----------



## Bristle Hound

Using CG Citrus Wash & Gloss Citrus Based Hyper-Concentrated Wash+GLOSS at the mo and can't recommend it enough!

Dilute ratio at 1ml per 4litres of water :doublesho

On offer at the mo http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/CAR_WASH_SHAMPOO_CITRUS_WASH_AND_GLOSS_p/citwglos.htm

Don't forget to use the CG free delivery code :thumb:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

SteveyG said:


> I've just started using Glossworkz and am amazed at it's performance at high dilution ratios. A 16oz bottle should last ages, and carwashnwax offer free delivery with the discount code.


And me.bit of bear to shake but the dilution ratio is brilliant, not even used a quarter yet


----------



## CliveP

Bristle Hound said:


> Using CG Citrus Wash & Gloss Citrus Based Hyper-Concentrated Wash+GLOSS at the mo and can't recommend it enough!
> 
> Dilute ratio at 1ml per 4litres of water :doublesho
> 
> On offer at the mo http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/CAR_WASH_SHAMPOO_CITRUS_WASH_AND_GLOSS_p/citwglos.htm
> 
> Don't forget to use the CG free delivery code :thumb:


Thanks for this - I like trying different shampoos just for the fun of it - but alas it is presently out of stock on this offer! Will try to remember to keep an eye out for when it is back in stock.....

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## trebor127

AG conditoner for me too :thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90

Britemax CLEANMAX for me. Fantastic, best shampoo I've used


----------



## Trip tdi

Theres so many shampoos on the market, its over flooded the market no doubt, all comes to cost, smile and pleasure of user and more importantly what the outcome is, the list can go on.


----------



## angelw

If you are using a shampoo then by definition it will be Ph neutral.


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

try your local autosmart rep if your after bulk and cheap


----------



## ri4z

Is there anywhere I can pick up autosmart products online - non bulk?


----------



## Trip tdi

ri4z said:


> Is there anywhere I can pick up autosmart products online - non bulk?


What shampoo are you using currently at the moment, a shampoo is a shampoo for me, i really canlt tell the difference, suds wise yes, and lubrication yes, but mainly the first the smell hits me.

i would be very keen to know more about this.

I have been using triplewax car shampoo for years, i have no issues with that shampoo, leaves a spotless finish everytime, but thats a old skool product.


----------



## Mean & clean

Trip tdi said:


> i think you will surprised, that maybe produced and manufactured at the same factory.
> 
> Thats very strange, i know Zymol autowash contains alot of natural extracts, maybe, wearing gloves might help you, but if are happy with the performance range stick with it.
> 
> As i said, its one shampoo i have try, but its a shame its only 500ml.


Yes i know about Zymol AW possibly being made in the same factory as TW.

I could wear gloves for the Zymol but don't see the point when the shampoo offers no benefit over others that I use. Also if it drys out my skin what is it doing to the paint?


----------



## MrPARR

Imagine its not the best app know never seen it mentioned, but I use turtlewax triplewax. Has wax in it, but find it leaves a nice shine if I can't be bothered to detail, lasts for ages, makes drying much quicker and £16th for 25th litres wins for me.


----------



## Bristle Hound

CliveP said:


> Thanks for this - I like trying different shampoos just for the fun of it - but alas it is presently out of stock on this offer! Will try to remember to keep an eye out for when it is back in stock.....
> 
> Thanks,
> Clive.


Back in stock mate! :thumb:

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/CAR_WASH_SHAMPOO_CITRUS_WASH_AND_GLOSS_p/citwglos.htm


----------



## jonjay

Have to say AutoFinesse Lather is very impressive.


----------



## Trip tdi

what really is the ultimate best shampoo out there, i know everyone has there own personal opinions....

The cheap branded stuff works really well for me.


----------



## chillly

No best shampoo for me its what you we prefer maybe. The one i use the most is Johnsons baby blue.


----------



## Trip tdi

chillly said:


> No best shampoo for me its what you we prefer maybe. The one i use the most is Johnsons baby blue.


Serious, can you use johnsons baby blue then, never heard of that one.

I quite like triplewax, used it for years, but currently using big orange.

To be honest i just use cheap ones not to sure if good for the car or not, due to money shortage plus my cars old.


----------



## TubbyTwo

Valet Pro Poseidon's carnauba wash for me.

little goes a long way, its my current choice.


----------



## bero1306

halam said:


> i was looking for one with a good dilution rate


CG Glossworkz m8


----------



## chillly

Trip tdi said:


> Serious, can you use johnsons baby blue then, never heard of that one.
> 
> I quite like triplewax, used it for years, but currently using big orange.
> 
> To be honest i just use cheap ones not to sure if good for the car or not, due to money shortage plus my cars old.


Use all the time mate. great for soft tops. i also use others like z7 poorboys etc etc. always wash wheels with it but its my most used.


----------



## Alzak

Glossworkz from CG for me


----------



## Trip tdi

chillly said:


> Use all the time mate. great for soft tops. i also use others like z7 poorboys etc etc. always wash wheels with it but its my most used.


I need to try a uprated car shampoo as well oneday, theres so many things i want but moneys the issue, thats detailing for you lol.

i use big orange on the wheels plus the bodywork, does the job.


----------



## magoomba

I liked the Mer shampoo really slick!!


----------



## Owen 182

Just used Wolfs White Satin for the first time, couldn't believe how slick it is and think it replaces Duragloss #901 as my favourite shampoo (although I obviously haven't tried every shampoo in the market..yet)


----------



## Red Orc

Ross said:


> Not slick at all,not that good cleaning power in my experience,a very disappointing product considering CG's make some really good shampoo's.


I don't think glossworkz was designed to tackle heavy dirt & soil. I've always thought of it as a maintenance wash - Something to wash off the dust & water spots with and add a bit of gloss.


----------



## mr v6

Ross said:


> Not slick at all,not that good cleaning power in my experience,a very disappointing product considering CG's make some really good shampoo's.


I was sent a sample of Glossworkz with a CG purchase a couple of months ago. Whilst the gloss factor was good, I found it more hard work than the Stjarnagloss Tangerine wash n gloss that I use. I use the Stjarnagloss WnG because of it's lubricity, it's quite high & very slick between the fingers. Maybe it's down to the citrus part of it, because the Korsbar WnW isn't as slick.

Stjarnagloss Tangerine WnG is what I use now, but have found it does deminish the beading effect a bit quicker than I would've liked, even using the dilution ratio on the bottle.


----------



## Bratwurst

Try 15ml of it in the bucket... It's potent stuff. If 15 isn't slick enough try 20ml, I'm sure that'll be more than enough.


----------

